# Crysis Failure to load the game dll



## B-Subs-Me

When I try and launch crysis.exe, I get this message. I've searched the web extensively and haven't found a solution yet. Thanks.


----------



## Korpiklaani

Redownload and reinstall, sounds like a corrupted download/install. If that doesn't work give us the exact error message.


----------



## B-Subs-Me

The exact error message is plainly:
Error
Failed to load the game DLL!

I'll try reinstalling and tell you if it works or not.


----------



## B-Subs-Me

Reinstalling didn't work.


----------



## McTimson

Did you try installing the latest patch?


----------



## B-Subs-Me

Yes. That didn't do anything either.


----------



## B-Subs-Me

bump


----------



## tom6049

So this is a *retail version* of Crysis with the *retail DVD* in the drive, correct?


----------



## B-Subs-Me

the retail dvd isnt in the drive. its a long story.


----------



## Korpiklaani

Has to be a legal copy or we can't help you


----------



## tom6049

B-Subs-Me said:


> the retail dvd isnt in the drive


That's what I thought.


----------



## B-Subs-Me

i never said it was illegal.


----------



## McTimson

Right, but whatever you're using to circumvent having the DVD in the drive is probably causing the game.dll error. There are many games that use game.dll to check if the game is in the drive, among other things. There's a good chance (not definite) that having the DVD in the drive with the latest real patch installed will work.


----------



## B-Subs-Me

Ah. so, will a bunrt dvd work? The original broke


----------



## Korpiklaani

Go to EA and i'm sure you can get a replacement CD if you have the CD key and all the information you need. And if you have misplaced this then your only choice is to buy the game again.


----------



## kymsheba

ok i have same problem just got home after buying the game, specs meet or better than required all drivers up to date, original is in the drive.

this is what i did....

1. installed game
1a. on the choose language bit it installed as - English (UK version or along those lines)

2. downloaded latest patch 1.1
3. ran patch but this time it chose English - (US version or along those lines) as language

4. couldnt bloody well find the directory it was in finally found crysis.exe in the bin32 folder (weird????) had to find this out on internet

5. ran the exe and got the message "Error - Failed to load the game DLL!"

now my question is what is going on???? i have the original and done everything required and getting that message? Was it because it chose two different languages UK on install and US on patch version?


----------



## kymsheba

kymsheba said:


> ok i have same problem just got home after buying the game, specs meet or better than required all drivers up to date, original is in the drive.
> 
> this is what i did....
> 
> 1. installed game
> 1a. on the choose language bit it installed as - English (UK version or along those lines)
> 
> 2. downloaded latest patch 1.1
> 3. ran patch but this time it chose English - (US version or along those lines) as language
> 
> 4. couldnt bloody well find the directory it was in finally found crysis.exe in the bin32 folder (weird????) had to find this out on internet
> 
> 5. ran the exe and got the message "Error - Failed to load the game DLL!"
> 
> now my question is what is going on???? i have the original and done everything required and getting that message? Was it because it chose two different languages UK on install and US on patch version?


hey guys never mind found out the reason. it working now.

What it was is that i have 2 DVD drives and i had the original in the 2nd drive as soon as i put the original in the 1st DVD drive it worked straight away but if i put it in the 2nd DVD drive it comes up with that message again anyone know why that happening?????


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Kym, thats an easyone... the ptog knows where it was installed from and so it looks in that drive for the disk. If yo uput it in th esecond drive it cant find it.
B-Subs, without the original disk Crysis wont work. A copied disk will almost certainly fail, due to a special feature on the disk. Basically it involves a couple of spots on the disk that behave in anunexpected fashion, if th eprog doesnt finf them, it doesnt work. They cannot be easily copied, as the readr will mark them as bad sectors, as opposed to unexpecteds. Clever, huh?
As for your previous as soon as you do not have the retail or legit version, cant help out. I do not doubtyour honesty in any way shape or form, but others with pirate editions could use any info as well


----------



## kymsheba

Hi Gulo,

Thx for the info regarding what was happening it was confusing the hell out of me, i was thinking about replacing my 2nd dvd drive you just saved me $60.00 for a new dvd drive thx.

Just one thing if you dont mind, can you tell me what PTOG stands for??? I know it probably something basic i should know but cant work out what each letter stands for just curious about it thats all.

Once again thx for the quick reply much appreciated.

cheers,
kymsheba


----------



## B-Subs-Me

Gulo Luseus said:


> B-Subs, without the original disk Crysis wont work. A copied disk will almost certainly fail, due to a special feature on the disk. Basically it involves a couple of spots on the disk that behave in anunexpected fashion, if th eprog doesnt finf them, it doesnt work. They cannot be easily copied, as the readr will mark them as bad sectors, as opposed to unexpecteds. Clever, huh?
> As for your previous as soon as you do not have the retail or legit version, cant help out. I do not doubtyour honesty in any way shape or form, but others with pirate editions could use any info as well


It's called SecureROM. SecureROM is STUPID. It's totally pointless. It makes burning the game very tedious, which I think is dumb, because a burnt copy of the game is toally LEGAL as long as the owner of the game is the only one that uses it. Alot of people boycot SecureROM games, and for a good reason. You can play the game without the DVD. I used to play the game all the time without the disc, but about a week ago I started getting the message. I lost the disc a few weeks after I had bought it lol.

So yeah, SecureROM is gay. I guess it does make pirating the game much more difficult, but it's also a pain for legal owners. There are ways to easily circumvent it, which I will not post.


----------



## shuijingant

Dude,i've got the same problem...i simply copy all files in bin32 folder(i got backup for those files) back and overwrite. i thought the cracked .exe file in that folder may try to locate sm DLL file wrongly...

I hope it wil b helpful....anyway,i download it w/ crack  Good Game costs....


----------



## Gulo Luseus

Actually itsgot nothing at all to do with SecureROM, thats a totally different kettle of lobsters.


----------



## JohnWill

I think it's time to close this one. You folks all need to take a closer look at the TSG Rules, obviously they didn't sink in when you registered here.


----------

